# International surrogacy story in the news



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

http://business.timesonline.co.uk/tol/business/law/article5326940.ece

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1093922/Couple-win-fight-custody-stateless-surrogate-twins.html


----------



## LadyInLexington (Apr 8, 2006)

It is good to see an article that *actually* has the truth about Surrogacy laws in the Ukraine. 
_
"In Ukraine, the law states that the legal parents are the biological parents. Under Ukrainian law the twins were not the children of the surrogate parents, and were not even entitled to reside in the Ukraine"_

I ran into similar problems with the US consulate. Except they accused me of human trafficking and claimed what I did was illegal said that I forged the birth certificate (even though it was apostille by the Ministry of Justice). I spent three days in an Ukrainian jail without food or water or heat, locked in a closet. All because the DSS agent refused to speak to ISIDA hospital, he had no interest in learning the truth and had no knowledge of the local law.

I have been demonized on the web as a human trafficker when in fact I am the victim. The DSS agent at the US consulate took my legal and legitimate daughter from me gave her to the Ukrainian child welfare people and she has since been illegally adopted by a wealthy Ukrainian couple. I never once gave up parental rights. I believe she was in fact *sold*!!

This has been the worse experience in my life. I have no living children as my first daughter was killed by a drunk driver. I have been very disappointed in the total lack of support I have received from the woman on the so called support groups I was on.

As we can see from this report this was happening to another couple as I was going though my nightmare. Thank god they got their children back.

I come from a long line of people who live to their 100's (healthy and at home I might add) and the though of never having any children is unbearable.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

LadyinLexington- how horrific to hear your sad story and a warning to people considering international surrogacy


----------



## LadyInLexington (Apr 8, 2006)

Thank you!  I have been very disappointed in the Yahoo groups RussiaIVF and ConceivingAbroad (now morphed into gyfa) both of which kicked me out instead of supporting me.  I did  nothing illegal and I am the victim of an ignorant bureaucratic bully. Because it was a United States Department of Diplomatic Security thug that gave my daughter to the SBU it seems I have no legal recourse. I am shocked at the sheer lack of outrage.  My daughter was clearly brokered then sold!!

ISIDA did nothing to help me and although their attorney's assured me they knew the law, they did not.

After my daughter was taken there were many lies printed about me in the local papers.  I assume to increase her value. The SBU after they detained me for five months told me to leave the country or they would kill me.  As soon as I was at the airport my daughter was given to another couple.


----------

